# DJ or BMX for Street for Big Guy



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm pretty new to biking, rode bmx back from childhood up to about age 16. Now at age 25 I bought bikes for the family for christmas this last year. With my stats at the time 6'3" and 300LBS I bought a 29" mt. Bike. After breakig it a couple times jumping curbs and stuff I decided I need to go a diffrent route. I picked up a 2007 Kona scrap and it has been a much better fit for my riding style. I can raise the setpost enough to use it for trails and lower it for mild Dj/Pump. I really like this bike, and ride it pretty much everyday, and it has helped me drop down to 250Lbs since Jan 1, however now I want to add a bike just for street/skatepark use. I feel if do this I can keep the gears on my scrap and have an aggresive trail bike and something to do longer rides on. then get anotherbike just for learning bigger jumps and urban. I just can't decide if I should get a BMX or a new school DJ style.
At my size I'm worried a BMX wont fit, but am equally worried bikes with DJ geometry will only be good for Dirt Jumps and not great for street/park riding. I am also intrigued by the Idea of learning to grind...but not a must.
Also considering a 24" bmx, but don't know of any that would be good for the riding I intend either. Open to any Ides as I'm having a real hard time deciding what direction to go. Thanks in advance....


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Since you already have a DJ 26", I think 24"BMX is the way to go for park and street.

This is my Liquid Feedback 24". They are not made any more, but there are other similar new school style 24" BMX's. Like Sunday Model C, Specialized P24, or my friend's company, InDust.

And take a look at other bikes on cruiserrevolution.com

Be careful to get one that has at least a 22" top tube. Many bmx 24"s have 21.25" and 21.5" ish top tube.

Sunday Model C 24":









me on my Liquid. (i'm 6'1"). with full size bmx bars, it rides like a fully scaled up big bmx. 

















other discussion:
https://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/sunday-model-c-liquid-feedback-844952.html


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a Haro 124 and it is solid but only has a 21.65 tt. I'm 5'11" and its just fine... but might be tight for a taller person, I come from a bmx back ground so I like the bike a little tighter. The big problem I found are the wheels. Make sure if you get a cheaper bike you will need to have good wheels built up. Im only about 180 and destroyed the stock wheels in no time and wasn't able to find a set of wheels so I had to build up a set up Alex DM24 36 spoke wheels and they are great, double wall triple void strong! and now the bike rides great... 24inch bikes are awesome... good compromise but hard to find things like wheels...


----------



## oppeismullet (May 8, 2013)

Good job man, i was 395 lbs. and now i am down 340 still working on it. i ride a gary fisher mullet man. i did change and upgrade a lot of parts. know its just a 8 speed with a sick chain tensioner. i like to ride a freestyle/freeride style. its a 26in but man i feel good at the skate parks and great on the trail. i was told to stay a way from the 29ers because of my size i would bend rims real easy. i am in love with my ride bro i now learning 360's and 180's. its a good mix between both worlds really. this is a great site: hawleyusa.com check it out for any kinda parts. good luck bro. keep help the work. Redirect Notice


----------

